# Grounding a junction box



## bruce6670 (Apr 27, 2010)

I was wondering if anyone knows if you need to ground a junction box if your just passing through and your not splicing any of the conductors.I have always done so but don't know if it's really necessary.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

bruce6670 said:


> I was wondering if anyone knows if you need to ground a junction box if your just passing through and your not splicing any of the conductors.I have always done so but don't know if it's really necessary.


If there is no splice then you don't need to ground the box. 250.148



> 250.148 Continuity and Attachment of Equipment Grounding Conductors to Boxes.
> Where circuit conductors are spliced within a box, or terminated on equipment within or supported by a box, any equipment grounding conductor(s) associated with those circuit conductors shall be connected within the box or to the box with devices suitable for the use in accordance with 250.148(A) through (E).
> Exception: The equipment grounding conductor permitted in 250.146(D) shall not be required to be connected to the other equipment grounding conductors or to the box.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Dennis, I interpret that as to only require the connection of a certain grounding conductor to a box if it terminates or is spliced in the box. IE: If you have a ground that passes through a box, but it is spliced, it must be connected to the box, not just spliced.

ALL metallic boxes and enclosures must be grounded/bonded.

_*250.96 Bonding Other Enclosures.
(A) General.* Metal raceways, cable trays, cable armor, cable sheath, enclosures, frames, fittings, and other metal non–current-carrying parts that are to serve as grounding conductors, with or without the use of supplementary equipment grounding conductors, shall be bonded where necessary to ensure electrical continuity and the capacity to conduct safely any fault current likely to be imposed on them. Any nonconductive paint, enamel, or similar coating shall be removed at threads, contact points, and contact surfaces or be connected by means of fittings designed so as to make such removal unnecessary._


----------



## bruce6670 (Apr 27, 2010)

Dennis Alwon said:


> If there is no splice then you don't need to ground the box. 250.148


That's what I thought. Thanks.:thumbsup:


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

My statement above assumes no other grounding method.

If the box is already grounded/bonded then Dennis is absolutely correct.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Speedy Petey said:


> Dennis, I interpret that as to only require the connection of a certain grounding conductor to a box if it terminates or is spliced in the box. IE: If you have a ground that passes through a box, but it is spliced, it must be connected to the box, not just spliced.


IMO, you cannot pass thru the box and be spliced. But yes I agree if there is a splice or terminated ground then it must be connected to the box.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Speedy Petey said:


> My statement above assumes no other grounding method.
> 
> If the box is already grounded/bonded then Dennis is absolutely correct.


 
Yes, I was assuming the box was grounded thru a metal raceway.


----------



## bruce6670 (Apr 27, 2010)

I was thinking of a situation such as a 1900 box used as a pull box in the middle of a conduit run.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

bruce6670 said:


> I was thinking of a situation such as a 1900 box used as a pull box in the middle of a conduit run.


That's what I was thinking with metal conduit of course. Petey point was that the box has to be grounded. It can be grounde thru the conduit and then there is no reason to ground the box with the egc from the raceway unless it is spliced.

I think we are all on the same page.


----------



## bruce6670 (Apr 27, 2010)

Thanks guys.


----------

